
9th Circuit Court Ruling WA V Trump - coloneltcb
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3457905-Document-7.html
======
minimaxir
Trump has commented on this ruling on Twitter:

> SEE YOU IN COURT, THE SECURITY OF OUR NATION IS AT STAKE!

[https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/status/82983623180251545...](https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/status/829836231802515457)

~~~
mschuster91
This sounds so incredibly child-ish. I wonder if Trump listens to ANY advice
when it comes to his Twitter feed...

~~~
krapp
I doubt it. This is someone who refuses regular intelligence briefings because
he's "a smart guy" and therefore doesn't need to be told what he thinks he
already knows.

------
mjmsmith
"The Government indeed asserts that it violates separation of powers for the
judiciary to entertain a constitutional challenge to executive actions such as
this one.

There is no precedent to support this claimed unreviewability, which runs
contrary to the fundamental structure of our constitutional democracy."

------
zanethomas
From a (very) quick scan of the document it seems to me that a new executive
order skirting the possibly legitimate objections would have a much better
chance of success in front of The Supremes.

~~~
mschuster91
That might be possible, but I still have a spark of hope that what Trump did -
basically "burning" the idea of a muslim ban by having it rejected by the
courts - is just him trying to get rid of a campaign promise that cannot be
fulfilled without violating the constitution. He now can simply claim "I did
all I could, the nasty courts stopped me though" when someone tries to hold
him accountable.

Same for that wall idea. Mexico won't pay a dime for it, and it's going to
cost a boatload of money that has to be allocated by Congress first. So, the
wall won't be built as there's no money, and Trump can claim "nasty Congress
stopped me".

------
Dagwoodie
Haven't read the ruling, but from the Bloomberg story it seems the 9th circuit
seemed to argue from a position of political idealism and not from the law.
Maybe it's just buried in the decision but the Executive has long enjoyed
full-control of the nation's immigration policies. In fact, Arizona was
slapped down for trying to enforce immigrations at the state level that the
federal was refusing to enforce under President Obama. It seems like this is
just another highly politicized decision and most likely, Trump will simply
re-do the order or recruit congress to enact new laws.

